# So, Mr. Henman



## Milkman

How was the show in Mississauga Friday night? I was really itching to drive up there, but my son had an accident on his bike and required medical attention. He was not a comfortable lad and I wanted to saty with him.


When I logged on to your site and realized who you were I stopped to think about the songs you wrote or played on on those early April Wine albums. For that alone, you deserve our respect and admiration.


Drop Your Guns is one of my all time favorites man. The bass riff in the middle section is one that I've always found myself noodling with when I pick up a bass.


I WILL make it to one of your shows.


Hope it went well.


----------



## Xanadu

what?:confused-smiley-010


----------



## Milkman

Xanadu said:


> what?:confused-smiley-010



David Henman, who regularly posts here was one of the founding members of April Wine. He played guitar on the first three albums and wrote a number of great songs including Drop Your Guns.


I wouldn't post this if it wasn't easily available via his site as he seems to keep a relatively low profile.


Credit where credit's due.


----------



## Xanadu

Milkman said:


> David Henman, who regularly posts here was one of the founding members of April Wine. He played guitar on the first three albums and wrote a number of great songs including Drop Your Guns.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't post this if it wasn't easily available via his site as he seems to keep a relatively low profile.
> 
> 
> Credit where credit's due.


that's awesome:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

This is where all the youngins on the forum go, Who is April Wine?

They are definately one of my all time favorite canadian groups.


----------



## Milkman

Jeff Flowerday said:


> This is where all the youngins on the forum go, Who is April Wine?
> 
> They are definately one of my all time favorite canadian groups.



Canadians can have their passports taken away for not being familiar with April Wine.


----------



## Rumble_b

Show's what I know. I met David a few weeks ago when I bought a pickup of him(thanks again!) and I didn't even know. Cool!!!


----------



## SinCron

I was at the April Wine concert when they were in Dartmouth not that long ago. Im also from Waverley, same as another one of the band members.


----------



## Xanadu

I saw them open, with mountain, for deep purple when they came to town. It was an awesome show.


----------



## cbh747

*Nice.....*



Xanadu said:


> I saw them open, with mountain, for deep purple when they came to town. It was an awesome show.


Three just excellent bands! I remember April Wine playing at our high school dances, that's going way back. Deep Purple was my favorite band growing up, saw them with the original lineup at the Gardens, talk about loud!

And what can you say about Mountain... Leslie West, Nantucket Sleighride, one of my favorite bands to this day.


----------



## Xanadu

cbh747 said:


> Three just excellent bands! I remember April Wine playing at our high school dances, that's going way back. Deep Purple was my favorite band growing up, saw them with the original lineup at the Gardens, talk about loud!
> 
> And what can you say about Mountain... Leslie West, Nantucket Sleighride, one of my favorite bands to this day.


I've never heard of mountain before the concert, but they put on a really loud, amazing show.


----------



## PaulS

Milkman said:


> Canadians can have their passports taken away for not being familiar with April Wine.


and they should...........


----------



## CocoTone

How come you left the band Dave?? 

CT.:confused-smiley-010


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

IMO, let's leave the subject alone. Give the man some peace!

If he wanted to discuss it he would have by now. .02


----------



## Milkman

Jeff Flowerday said:


> IMO, let's leave the subject alone. Give the man some peace!
> 
> If he wanted to discuss it he would have by now. .02



I suspect that's true, and if I've caused any unwanted attention, I apologize, but as I said this information is readily available via David's site which can be accessed through this site.


If he really wanted it to be secret he would have probably used a pseudonym here.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Milkman said:


> I suspect that's true, and if I've caused any unwanted attention, I apologize, but as I said this information is readily available via David's site which can be accessed through this site.
> 
> 
> If he really wanted it to be secret he would have probably used a pseudonym here.


No I understand man. My comment wasn't to anyone in particular it was just an observation.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Milkman

Jeff Flowerday said:


> No I understand man. My comment wasn't to anyone in particular it was just an observation.:food-smiley-004:



Right, I knew that, but I'd feel bad if I caused unwanted attention just the same. David has been very low key, just one of the guys and I'd hate to spoil that, but hey the guy played on some tunes that I grew up loving and I wanted to offer praise.

I'll let it die now.


----------



## CocoTone

He is conspicuous by his absence....


CT.


----------



## david henman

SinCron said:


> I was at the April Wine concert when they were in Dartmouth not that long ago. Im also from Waverley, same as another one of the band members.


...too cool!

myles, who really IS april wine, grew up in waverly. his first band was "woody's termites" and included my cousin jim henman, the original bassist in april wine.

oddly enough, i formed a partnership with another singer who grew up in waverly, glenn reid:

www.glennreid.ca

we no longer perform together, but still co-write.

-dh


----------



## david henman

CocoTone said:


> How come you left the band Dave??
> CT.:confused-smiley-010


...sorry, guys, i just saw this thread. i'm spending way too much time at my day job actually working today (grin)!

we started the band on dec 1, 1969. we were very, very naive and thought we would be as famous as the beatles within six months and then go straight to our solo careers!

the reality is that myles was a very driven artist, and being in a "democratic" band probably drove him crazy. after the third album, we split. myles wanted to go forward with jim clench, the bassist. i was asked to join, but i didn't want to be a "hired hand". more to the point, my brother, who didn't get along with myles, was not asked to join. we had an unwritten code of loyalty between us. i subsequently, and happily, signed over the name, april wine, which was my own creation.

i'm a huge fan, still, and looking forward to the new cd, due in mid-july.

thanks for the opportunity to blow my own horn!!!

-dh
www.davidhenmanband.com


----------



## Milkman

david henman said:


> ...sorry, guys, i just saw this thread. i'm spending way too much time at my day job actually working today (grin)!
> 
> we started the band on dec 1, 1969. we were very, very naive and thought we would be as famous as the beatles within six months and then go straight to our solo careers!
> 
> the reality is that myles was a very driven artist, and being in a "democratic" band probably drove him crazy. after the third album, we split. myles wanted to go forward with jim clench, the bassist. i was asked to join, but i didn't want to be a "hired hand". more to the point, my brother, who didn't get along with myles, was not asked to join. we had an unwritten code of loyalty between us. i subsequently, and happily, signed over the name, april wine, which was my own creation.
> 
> i'm a huge fan, still, and looking forward to the new cd, due in mid-july.
> 
> thanks for the opportunity to blow my own horn!!!
> 
> -dh
> www.davidhenmanband.com



Well said. 

The first three albums are testament to your contributions.


----------



## Lester B. Flat

I remember seeing April Wine in Fredericton N.B. in the early days when they were touring with Mashmakhan. It was around the time they released Bad Side of the Moon as a single (1970?). Jerry Mercer, April Wine's current drummer was Mashmakhan's drummer at the time. I also saw them in Moncton in the mid-seventies.
More recently, my band at the time (a.k.a.) had the honour of opening for April Wine about 5 years ago in Fredericton.

P.S. Glad your still rockin', Dave. You guys were one of the first pro rock bands I'd seen. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## CocoTone

david henman said:


> ...sorry, guys, i just saw this thread. i'm spending way too much time at my day job actually working today (grin)!
> 
> we started the band on dec 1, 1969. we were very, very naive and thought we would be as famous as the beatles within six months and then go straight to our solo careers!
> 
> the reality is that myles was a very driven artist, and being in a "democratic" band probably drove him crazy. after the third album, we split. myles wanted to go forward with jim clench, the bassist. i was asked to join, but i didn't want to be a "hired hand". more to the point, my brother, who didn't get along with myles, was not asked to join. we had an unwritten code of loyalty between us. i subsequently, and happily, signed over the name, april wine, which was my own creation.
> 
> i'm a huge fan, still, and looking forward to the new cd, due in mid-july.
> 
> thanks for the opportunity to blow my own horn!!!
> 
> -dh
> www.davidhenmanband.com


Did you do the opening gig for the Stones` Elmocombo gig??? THAT must`ve been one phuc of a party!!!:food-smiley-004: 

CT.


----------



## david henman

CocoTone said:


> Did you do the opening gig for the Stones` Elmocombo gig??? THAT must`ve been one phuc of a party!!!:food-smiley-004: CT.



...i wish! that was a couple of years after the split.

-dh


----------



## CocoTone

By the way Dave. Did you ever find a decent agent to rep your band? Have you been doing your own bookings? I'm finding it tough going this year. No smoking has really put a hurt on our biz I'll tell ya. I noticed you only have five or so gigs listed on your page. 

CT.


----------



## TheTallCoolOne

This thread is way cool.

I'm honored and humbled to meet you "virtualy" David.
I've never been good at history and I'm not any better with music history.
I knew April Wine was a Canadian band but I thought, wrongly probably, that it originated in Montreal. (like Mahogany Rush)

No matter what, you guys, the original line up, are still in my top 5 rock band of all time, Roller being my top two single (with Lazy from Deep Purple)
I very rarely get goosebumps from any music I listen too but these two just melt me.

If you don't mind me asking, were you involved in the making of Roller?


----------



## CocoTone

Just for shitzangiggles,,,what gear were you using in those days Dave??? Don.t leave anything out now. I know that in 71 I was a Strat into a Marshall halfstack guy, who rode the vol knob for clean to distorted tones. EVERYBODY played loud in those days!! And PA`s were a joke to boot!!

CT.:rockon:


----------



## david henman

CocoTone said:


> Just for shitzangiggles,,,what gear were you using in those days Dave??? Don.t leave anything out now. I know that in 71 I was a Strat into a Marshall halfstack guy, who rode the vol knob for clean to distorted tones. EVERYBODY played loud in those days!! And PA`s were a joke to boot!!CT.:rockon:


...at myle's suggestion we started out with bassman heads mounted atop two traynor pa columns, each with an array of 8" speakers. cranked. myles played a melody maker, and i played a flavour of the month - i experimented with a number of guitars, including several haegstrom models, and a gorgeous es-335 that i sold to peter patrick at coast/erickson (he still genuflects every time we run into each other ). no pedals, no effects. there may have been other amps we tried, but the only one i remember was a sunn combo that was way too clean. thankfully, it eventually got stolen.

-dh


----------



## david henman

TheTallCoolOne said:


> This thread is way cool.
> I'm honored and humbled to meet you "virtualy" David.
> I've never been good at history and I'm not any better with music history.
> I knew April Wine was a Canadian band but I thought, wrongly probably, that it originated in Montreal. (like Mahogany Rush)
> No matter what, you guys, the original line up, are still in my top 5 rock band of all time, Roller being my top two single (with Lazy from Deep Purple)
> I very rarely get goosebumps from any music I listen too but these two just melt me.
> If you don't mind me asking, were you involved in the making of Roller?


...no. the first album to be recorded after the split was "stand back", still my favourite april wine album.

we were all maritimers - nova scotia. the band was formed in dec '69, but we headed weat on april fool's day, 1970, making it as far was montreal when the gas money ran out, which is where the band still lives and why, understandably, most people think of april wine as a montreal band.


----------



## david henman

CocoTone said:


> By the way Dave. Did you ever find a decent agent to rep your band? Have you been doing your own bookings? I'm finding it tough going this year. No smoking has really put a hurt on our biz I'll tell ya. I noticed you only have five or so gigs listed on your page. CT.


...no agent yet. i'm not optimistic. 

we haven't been very agressive in getting booked because we have been in the process, for the past three months, of replacing our bassist. now that we've done that, i have to get back to calling on club managers. as you say, its no picnic.

-dh


----------



## CocoTone

david henman said:


> ...no agent yet. i'm not optimistic.
> 
> we haven't been very agressive in getting booked because we have been in the process, for the past three months, of replacing our bassist. now that we've done that, i have to get back to calling on club managers. as you say, its no picnic.
> 
> -dh


Interested in a second guitarplayer with strong vox??? Itchin` to do something new and differnet. Been playin` as long as you too!! 

CT.


----------



## Milkman

Stand Back WAS a great album as was Electric Jewels, but I still really love Aptil Wine and On Record.


Some great songs and great memories for me. The Henman brothers had already departed when I started seeing April Wine in concert but I, like many Canadian teenagers, spent many hours listening to the early albums while staring at the album jacket.


----------



## david henman

CocoTone said:


> Interested in a second guitarplayer with strong vox??? Itchin` to do something new and differnet. Been playin` as long as you too!! CT.


...we hope to eventually expand the group from a trio to...whatever, including possibilities like guitar, percussion, keys, pedal steel, even sax, although we are not in a hurry. 

any chance you might make it to one of the gigs?

-dh


----------



## david henman

Milkman said:


> Stand Back WAS a great album as was Electric Jewels, but I still really love Aptil Wine and On Record.Some great songs and great memories for me. The Henman brothers had already departed when I started seeing April Wine in concert but I, like many Canadian teenagers, spent many hours listening to the early albums while staring at the album jacket.



...i feel very fortunate to have come of age during what has to be one of the most creatively rich periods of that century. how well i remember being floored by pink floyd's lyrics, frank zappa's liner notes and the incredible artwork on so many album jackets.

-dh


----------



## CocoTone

david henman said:


> ...we hope to eventually expand the group from a trio to...whatever, including possibilities like guitar, percussion, keys, pedal steel, even sax, although we are not in a hurry.
> 
> any chance you might make it to one of the gigs?
> 
> -dh


I`m coming down to the Gannie to jam with you, remember?

CT.


----------



## david henman

CocoTone said:


> I`m coming down to the Gannie to jam with you, remember?CT.


........right!


----------



## TheTallCoolOne

david henman said:


> ...no. the first album to be recorded after the split was "stand back", still my favourite april wine album.
> 
> we were all maritimers - nova scotia. the band was formed in dec '69, but we headed weat on april fool's day, 1970, making it as far was montreal when the gas money ran out, which is where the band still lives and why, understandably, most people think of april wine as a montreal band.


Thanks David. That's a fine bit of trivia.
I'll impress a few with that. :smilie_flagge17: 

If you ever come down to Montreal be sure to let us know.
Now that I'm back as a productive member of the society I'll be able to go out and see shows again. And I sure wouldn't want to miss you.


----------



## TheTallCoolOne

CocoTone said:


> I`m coming down to the Gannie to jam with you, remember?
> 
> CT.


I'd love to be a little fly on the wall to withness that. :rockon2:


----------



## david henman

TheTallCoolOne said:


> Thanks David. That's a fine bit of trivia.
> I'll impress a few with that. :smilie_flagge17:
> If you ever come down to Montreal be sure to let us know.
> Now that I'm back as a productive member of the society I'll be able to go out and see shows again. And I sure wouldn't want to miss you.


...i get back to montreal as often as possible, as most of my family resides there but, that being the case, my entire time there is always taken up with family gatherings. 

i am hoping to bring my band there this summer, however - i'll keep ya posted.

hey, look! i've been given the title "guitar god"! man, i love this place!


----------



## Robert1950

When I was Kaos Music, Lou showed a lovely custom ordered G&L Legacy for "one of the orginal members of April Wine". I'm guessing that was yours? Lovely - flawless finish. Don't worry, I didn't touch it.


----------



## TheTallCoolOne

david henman said:


> ...i get back to montreal as often as possible, as most of my family resides there but, that being the case, my entire time there is always taken up with family gatherings.
> 
> i am hoping to bring my band there this summer, however - i'll keep ya posted.
> 
> hey, look! i've been given the title "guitar god"! man, i love this place!


And it's not even hidden in a metro station somewhere. :smilie_flagge17: 

I'm looking forward to hear you live in Montreal whenever you make it down here. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## david henman

Robert1950 said:


> When I was Kaos Music, Lou showed a lovely custom ordered G&L Legacy for "one of the orginal members of April Wine". I'm guessing that was yours? Lovely - flawless finish. Don't worry, I didn't touch it.


...that's the one. wonderful instrument, aside from the fingerprints!!

-dh


----------



## torndownunit

Jeff Flowerday said:


> This is where all the youngins on the forum go, Who is April Wine?
> 
> They are definately one of my all time favorite canadian groups.


I just found a link to this thread in a newer thread. I guess I am a 'youngin' in that I was born in 76', but my brother had April Wine records and I got into them when I was like 10 years old. Big fan.


----------

